# food humor?



## Hugo Furst (Nov 11, 2019)

Wonder if this really works?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2019)

LOL...
Right up until the cheese melts into the toaster.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 11, 2019)

How dare you? Food is no laughing matter!


----------



## TomParks (Nov 11, 2019)

JGalt said:


> How dare you? Food is no laughing matter!




Awww poor Carl ate himself to death.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 11, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LOL...
> Right up until the cheese melts into the toaster.



He didn't specify using your _own _toaster.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 11, 2019)

I've seen you can do that with grilled cheese... as long as you don't have cheese hanging over the side.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Wonder if this really works?



Oddly enough that's what a toaster oven is, innit.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2019)

JGalt said:


> How dare you? Food is no laughing matter!



.... and two cups of low-fat yogurt.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 11, 2019)

seems like the pizza goo would create problems.  Can't imagine what my cinnamon-raisin bagel would taste like the next morning.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 11, 2019)

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > How dare you? Food is no laughing matter!
> ...



Yogurt? Isn't that like rotten milk or something?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 11, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> seems like the pizza goo would create problems.  Can't imagine what my cinnamon-raisin bagel would taste like the next morning.



pepperoni and cheese?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Crixus (Jan 14, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Wonder if this really works?




That meme caused a fire in my kitchen. The cheese and grease burn quite nicely.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2020)

The horror movie music in the background is perfect....


----------



## Corazon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 27, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> pepperoni and cheese?



Oh yes, and mustard. Best grilled cheese ever

Try a paninni press, great squashed sammiches grilled perfect.


----------

